# AMR sutter IFT position?



## SeniorFTOSir (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I was offered an interview with amr's ift division. I was wondering if anybody knew something's about the company.

Is it easier to get into their 911 system working through them? I applied to both their ift and 911 positions...

Is it more difficult to get in their 911 position if hired through that division? I worked at rural metros ift division and found out it is much harder to get in there because they'll have to find a replacement for me. And rm ift is a separate 'company' per se and because of that it isn't as simple as a transfer of departments.

Any info would help tons please! This is in California.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 21, 2016)

Accept.


----------



## EMT Loris (Apr 24, 2016)

So, if you get an offer for 911 obviously that would be better, but it sounds like they're starting to ramp down their EMT hiring for 911. As far as transferring over to 911, from what I've heard they're going back to moving their EMTs over from IFT to 911, like they did in the past when they had IFT in the bay. I worked at R/M and I know what you're talking about, but supposedly that is changing to, and they don't even accept outside applications anymore. R/M and AMR are under the same company now. So, in summary, if the job IFT job at AMR is what you can get, take it.


----------



## OCemt86 (Apr 24, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Accept.


I know that name


----------



## sk8erboi9405 (May 1, 2016)

I work for AMR San Bernardino county. The way it works is, you get hired as IFT first and once you have knowledge of your mapping, then you apply for 911. However, before going full time 911, you can still pick up extra shifts as 911 while being full time IFT.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EMT Loris (May 1, 2016)

I don't see that situation as being the same, particularly with the Contra Costa operation. It's my impression that IFT will be completely separate, with the opportunity for emts to transfer over, but not pick up shifts or anything like that. That sounds closer to AMR SF, which does 911 and IFT. Coco does only 911, and these IFT positions are coming around to fill a need for the new Sutter contract.


----------



## SeniorFTOSir (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses. I believe the interview went well and I'll know if I got it with certainty in a couple of days. They told me to make copies of my certs with their copy machine and bring them to the desk after the interview so not too worried.


----------



## EMT Loris (May 1, 2016)

No problem! And good luck. Let us know if you get it. Also, was there a test in the hiring process?


----------



## EMT510707 (May 4, 2016)

I Just interviewed with AMR "Sutter IFT division and got a Job offer that very same day.  I have my PAT and drug test next week. The interview process was simple "tell us about yourself", "why did you decided to become an EMT" some scenario's questions. no wriiten test. I was told that we would post at sutter Hospitals. They were going to covert a Patient room into EMT Lounge and we would be dispatched out of there. We won't be able to pick up 911 shifts, as The Sutter devision is seperate from the other AMR "work, devision" what ever you want to call it. But i. Was told its best to get my foot in the door and start there and it would be easier for me to move to 911 position anywhere in the country. So i would def take the Job, roll with it and then transfer to 911 side.


----------



## MrJones (May 4, 2016)

SeniorFTOSir said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I believe the interview went well and I'll know if I got it with certainty in a couple of days. They told me to make copies of my certs with their copy machine and bring them to the desk after the interview so not too worried.



A good learning point, that - Never go to an interview without a copy of all your licenses (to include drivers) and alphabet certs (to include NIMS) to leave with the interviewer. In fact, if you want to score big points with the interviewer(s) hand them an inexpensive report cover containing copies of your resume, cover letter, references, licenses and certs and any other relevant documentation when you walk into the room. It's a small thing, but it will definitely set you apart from the crowd.


----------



## EMT Loris (May 4, 2016)

EMT510707 said:


> I Just interviewed with AMR "Sutter IFT division and got a Job offer that very same day.  I have my PAT and drug test next week. The interview process was simple "tell us about yourself", "why did you decided to become an EMT" some scenario's questions. no wriiten test. I was told that we would post at sutter Hospitals. They were going to covert a Patient room into EMT Lounge and we would be dispatched out of there. We won't be able to pick up 911 shifts, as The Sutter devision is seperate from the other AMR "work, devision" what ever you want to call it. But i. Was told its best to get my foot in the door and start there and it would be easier for me to move to 911 position anywhere in the country. So i would def take the Job, roll with it and then transfer to 911 side.


Very interesting. I've heard about the EMT lounge thing before, but never seen it put into practice around here. Just curious, what are they starting you off pay wise?


----------



## SeniorFTOSir (May 4, 2016)

EMT510707 said:


> I Just interviewed with AMR "Sutter IFT division and got a Job offer that very same day.  I have my PAT and drug test next week. The interview process was simple "tell us about yourself", "why did you decided to become an EMT" some scenario's questions. no wriiten test. I was told that we would post at sutter Hospitals. They were going to covert a Patient room into EMT Lounge and we would be dispatched out of there. We won't be able to pick up 911 shifts, as The Sutter devision is seperate from the other AMR "work, devision" what ever you want to call it. But i. Was told its best to get my foot in the door and start there and it would be easier for me to move to 911 position anywhere in the country. So i would def take the Job, roll with it and then transfer to 911 side.



Yep. I didn't get the job, my other coworkers got hired the same day of the interview too. Aww well, it was a good experience, I just need to practice interviewing in general.


Good luck everyone.


----------



## EMT707 (May 5, 2016)

Anyone else with any info? Will this be a unionized position? Ability to transfer within AMR? Payscale? Most importantly Pay Scale....


----------



## SeniorFTOSir (May 5, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> Anyone else with any info? Will this be a unionized position? Ability to transfer within AMR? Payscale? Most importantly Pay Scale....


According to coworker who got hired, it $12.51 an hour, after field training you're supposed to inform HR for the bump if you have experience.

In my interview they also said they're 12 hour shifts, no OT after 8 though. I asked about transferring to 911 also in the interview and they stated there is no guarantee.


----------



## EMT510707 (May 6, 2016)

EMT Loris said:


> Very interesting. I've heard about the EMT lounge thing before, but never seen it put into practice around here. Just curious, what are they starting you off pay wise?


Its weird how AMR has it set up, i currently work ProTransport and we usually post nearby the hospitals and when we get a call we head over to sutter. Buy with AMR it seems that we will be inside the Hospital at all times. They tried to Start me off at $12.25 but since i had Experience they offered me a bit more. We are going to be hired with their union.


----------



## EMT707 (May 6, 2016)

In my experience, a reduced pay during FTO is normal. At Medic Ambulance the pay is minimum wage during FTO and then its bumped to regular rate which is about double. So that would not be a bad gig if its similar. Especially if there are 'break rooms' to hang out in between runs, beats posting.

So AMR is picking up the PRO EMT's from the contract prior?


----------



## EMT510707 (May 6, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> In my experience, a reduced pay during FTO is normal. At Medic Ambulance the pay is minimum wage during FTO and then its bumped to regular rate which is about double. So that would not be a bad gig if its similar. Especially if there are 'break rooms' to hang out in between runs, beats posting.
> 
> So AMR is picking up the PRO EMT's from the contract prior?



I think AMR is hiring anyone right now, they want to fill the Positions ASAP. It makes sense to hire Pros EMTs since we know our way to every sutter hospital, and have experience.


----------



## EMT707 (May 6, 2016)

I agree it makes sense, I just didn't know if it was like an official offer to current Pro employee's or kind of just a 'jump ship' type thing.


----------



## EMT510707 (May 6, 2016)

No its not an official offer to Pros employees, I just jumped ship with the hopes of transferring to AMR Napa one day


----------



## EMT707 (May 6, 2016)

Napa JUST did a hiring last month. Did you have your app in?


----------



## EMT510707 (May 6, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> Napa JUST did a hiring last month. Did you have your app in?


I did but I didn't go to the interview, i have interviewed with them Two Times and I haven't gotten hired. Prlly after i start working with the IFT division it would be easier to transfer


----------



## EMT707 (May 13, 2016)

How far along are you now in the process?


----------



## EMT510707 (May 13, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> How far along are you now in the process?


I just did my PAT and Drug test, Acadamy starts on the 23rd of this month


----------



## EMT707 (May 15, 2016)

Congrats! What was your choice of area to work?


----------



## EMT510707 (May 15, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> Congrats! What was your choice of area to work?


Thanks I gt hired for the Napa-Solano area but HR asked me to  help them out in Hayward for a month while they hire people for that area.


----------



## EMT707 (May 17, 2016)

Any offer of an upgrade to FTO?


----------



## EMT510707 (May 17, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> Any offer of an upgrade to FTO?


I did ask the HR lady if they were hiring any FTOs she said they were, to mention it to the people who are in charge of the Orientation. Thats something i am definetly interested


----------



## supreme (May 18, 2016)

Are there dedicated NICU/PICU units for the Sutter IFT division? Or is it mostly BLS units?


----------



## EMT510707 (May 18, 2016)

supreme said:


> Are there dedicated NICU/PICU units for the Sutter IFT division? Or is it mostly BLS units?


I know they have CCT i dnt see why they wouldnt have NICU/PICU


----------



## EMT Loris (May 18, 2016)

EMT510707 said:


> I know they have CCT i dnt see why they wouldnt have NICU/PICU


Pretty nice cct rigs too. Nicer than 911 rigs lol


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2016)

What's the red ambulance behind it? Edit: Ah, y'know what... I think that's the new AMR CoCo "Aliance" 911 rigs. I thought they were mostly white with red stripes, but I did see a picture of one that was the opposite and heard that it was a mistake. Never seen the CoCo operation before, but that's where I suspect this picture was taken. I can see that the ambulance style (other than the paintjob) is the same as AMR San Mateo's new rigs and AMR Sumter County Florida's rigs. They both have the three lights at the front with the lightbar, which is the characteristic I notice most about them.

That CCT rig also almost looks like a type I ambulance rather than a type III. Looks different from a typical type III that I am used to seeing.

</talking about ambulances looks as if they were baseball cards>


----------



## EMT707 (May 18, 2016)

The AMR Contra Costa rigs you see that are white are the old units re branded with the fire logo's. As they buy new units they will all be converted to red in color.


----------



## supreme (May 18, 2016)

How is it getting onto a CCT rig? Is there any training or classroom instruction beforehand?


----------



## EMT707 (May 18, 2016)

My only previous CCT experience is with a 911 company, and basically my job as an EMT didn't change much at all, assist with patient loading, transfer and drive, theres always been a CCT nurse or higher on my transports.


----------



## supreme (May 18, 2016)

The company I'm with has such a high turnover rate that the CCT nurses are bitter about working with new hires. There's no real orientation or explanation about what is required of us as an EMT on CCT. It's not an ideal situation for someone who's looking to jump from BLS IFT to CCT. 

I'm hoping AMR does something better to prepare EMT's for CCT or at least provides a better CCT environment so the RN's are more willing to work with new hires.

I've heard they used to offer a CCT EMT class in San Mateo for EMT's looking to work CCT


----------



## EMT510707 (May 18, 2016)

supreme said:


> The company I'm with has such a high turnover rate that the CCT nurses are bitter about working with new hires. There's no real orientation or explanation about what is required of us as an EMT on CCT. It's not an ideal situation for someone who's looking to jump from BLS IFT to CCT.
> 
> I'm hoping AMR does something better to prepare EMT's for CCT or at least provides a better CCT environment so the RN's are more willing to work with new hires.
> 
> I've heard they used to offer a CCT EMT class in San Mateo for EMT's looking to work CCT


I am on a CCT Bid at the company i am now, we dont really do anything different or outside our "EMT Scope of Practice" we hook up the patients into the monitor, Prepare the Vents, transfer the Pts onto our gurney. Its better than running Dialysis calls all day


----------



## EMT Loris (May 18, 2016)

Aprz said:


> What's the red ambulance behind it? Edit: Ah, y'know what... I think that's the new AMR CoCo "Aliance" 911 rigs. I thought they were mostly white with red stripes, but I did see a picture of one that was the opposite and heard that it was a mistake. Never seen the CoCo operation before, but that's where I suspect this picture was taken. I can see that the ambulance style (other than the paintjob) is the same as AMR San Mateo's new rigs and AMR Sumter County Florida's rigs. They both have the three lights at the front with the lightbar, which is the characteristic I notice most about them.
> 
> That CCT rig also almost looks like a type I ambulance rather than a type III. Looks different from a typical type III that I am used to seeing.
> 
> </talking about ambulances looks as if they were baseball cards>


Yeah the CCT rig is definitely type 1. Also has some fancy adjustable air suspension.

As far as the Coco rigs, what EMT707 said ^


----------



## EMT707 (May 19, 2016)

supreme said:


> The company I'm with has such a high turnover rate that the CCT nurses are bitter about working with new hires. There's no real orientation or explanation about what is required of us as an EMT on CCT. It's not an ideal situation for someone who's looking to jump from BLS IFT to CCT.
> 
> I'm hoping AMR does something better to prepare EMT's for CCT or at least provides a better CCT environment so the RN's are more willing to work with new hires.
> 
> I've heard they used to offer a CCT EMT class in San Mateo for EMT's looking to work CCT






I don't think this will be an issue here as, basically they are building this division from the ground up. So the CCT Nurses are being hired on as we speak (with $1000 hiring bonuses I might add), that being said. I think what you describe may be company specific. I could see how a BLS/CCT only company may expect more from an EMT partner versus working a 911 bus and being pulled for CCT work, I honestly felt like I was just the muscle and the driver. Just my thought.


----------



## EMT510707 (May 19, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> I don't think this will be an issue here as, basically they are building this division from the ground up. So the CCT Nurses are being hired on as we speak (with $1000 hiring bonuses I might add), that being said. I think what you describe may be company specific. I could see how a BLS/CCT only company may expect more from an EMT partner versus working a 911 bus and being pulled for CCT work, I honestly felt like I was just the muscle and the driver. Just my thought.


It all depends on the Nurse some let us do more than others, with some nurses i flud the lines switch pumps, set up Vents, etc.. With others i just do a 4 lead Bp, Sp02 , and Print a strip. I am looking to get on a dedicated CCT wit AMR or Become an FTO. But well see on Monday what happens.


----------



## Aprz (May 19, 2016)

I used to work on a CCT ambulance as an EMT for about three years. I don't know why nurses expect so much out of EMTs. The nurse is being paid a ton to setup the ventilator, IV pumps, and stuff like that (oh, can't forget their clinical judgement too); Not the EMT. The EMT should focus on safe patient transport, which is the same on BLS and ALS too. It doesn't take long or require a classroom to learn how to assist them with things like attaching the patient to the monitor, doing a 12-lead, spike an IV bag, etc. Other than attaching the patient to the monitor, most of those things will be rarely done on CCT anyhow. I used to setup the IV pump and ventilator for the nurse by punching in the numbers I see on the hospital's ventilator or IV pump. I would attach the ventilator tubing. If we had new medication, I would spike it and attach it to the IV pump. The nurse still had to confirm that what I did was correct, attach it to the patient, and press start. In my opinion, this is very risky for the nurse. The EMT is unlikely to know the normal dose or values. They can easily make a mistake or misunderstand something (eg the ambulance IV pump is in mL/hr, but the hospital IV pump is in mg/hr). Things like that. Even though I did it, I think it is perfectly acceptable and safe for nurses to not have the EMT do that.


----------



## EMT510707 (May 19, 2016)

Aprz said:


> I used to work on a CCT ambulance as an EMT for about three years. I don't know why nurses expect so much out of EMTs. The nurse is being paid a ton to setup the ventilator, IV pumps, and stuff like that (oh, can't forget their clinical judgement too); Not the EMT. The EMT should focus on safe patient transport, which is the same on BLS and ALS too. It doesn't take long or require a classroom to learn how to assist them with things like attaching the patient to the monitor, doing a 12-lead, spike an IV bag, etc. Other than attaching the patient to the monitor, most of those things will be rarely done on CCT anyhow. I used to setup the IV pump and ventilator for the nurse by punching in the numbers I see on the hospital's ventilator or IV pump. I would attach the ventilator tubing. If we had new medication, I would spike it and attach it to the IV pump. The nurse still had to confirm that what I did was correct, attach it to the patient, and press start. In my opinion, this is very risky for the nurse. The EMT is unlikely to know the normal dose or values. They can easily make a mistake or misunderstand something (eg the ambulance IV pump is in mL/hr, but the hospital IV pump is in mg/hr). Things like that. Even though I did it, I think it is perfectly acceptable and safe for nurses to not have the EMT do that.


The Nurses i worked with want EMTs who can do at least the Bare minimal, (interacting with Pts, fam and hospital staff) they dont like telling the EMT what to do. They expect us to set up the PT and have him ready by the time the RN takes Report and gets  their paperwork all she has to do is come in the room confirm the settigs (pumps, Vents etc) get the Pt off the Hospitals vent and put him on ours. That way the calls get done a lot faster, we dont waist time when we have Code 3 transports. But like i Said it all depends on the RN, ive had a few that dont lets us do anything.


----------



## supreme (May 19, 2016)

EMT510707 said:


> I am on a CCT Bid at the company i am now, we dont really do anything different or outside our "EMT Scope of Practice" we hook up the patients into the monitor, Prepare the Vents, transfer the Pts onto our gurney. Its better than running Dialysis calls all day



exactly, which is why I'm thinking of applying for AMR Sutter IFT


----------



## supreme (May 19, 2016)

EMT510707 said:


> It all depends on the Nurse some let us do more than others, with some nurses i flud the lines switch pumps, set up Vents, etc.. With others i just do a 4 lead Bp, Sp02 , and Print a strip. I am looking to get on a dedicated CCT wit AMR or Become an FTO. But well see on Monday what happens.



keep us updated please! I would definitely apply if I could get on a dedicated CCT right away, I need a change of pace


----------



## EMT510707 (May 19, 2016)

Aprz said:


> I used to work on a CCT ambulance as an EMT for about three years. I don't know why nurses expect so much out of EMTs. The nurse is being paid a ton to setup the ventilator, IV pumps, and stuff like that (oh, can't forget their clinical judgement too); Not the EMT. The EMT should focus on safe patient transport, which is the same on BLS and ALS too. It doesn't take long or require a classroom to learn how to assist them with things like attaching the patient to the monitor, doing a 12-lead, spike an IV bag, etc. Other than attaching the patient to the monitor, most of those things will be rarely done on CCT anyhow. I used to setup the IV pump and ventilator for the nurse by punching in the numbers I see on the hospital's ventilator or IV pump. I would attach the ventilator tubing. If we had new medication, I would spike it and attach it to the IV pump. The nurse still had to confirm that what I did was correct, attach it to the patient, and press start. In my opinion, this is very risky for the nurse. The EMT is unlikely to know the normal dose or values. They can easily make a mistake or misunderstand something (eg the ambulance IV pump is in mL/hr, but the hospital IV pump is in mg/hr). Things like that. Even though I did it, I think it is perfectly acceptable and safe for nurses to not have the EMT do that.[/QUOTE


----------



## EMT510707 (May 19, 2016)

supreme said:


> keep us updated please! I would definitely apply if I could get on a dedicated CCT right away, I need a change of pace


You should apply we will be the First EMTs hired in this devision we will have the Most seniority over anyone else you would be able to pick and choose your shift maybe youll get the CCT shift you want.


----------



## supreme (May 20, 2016)

Just applied, we'll see how it goes

That 30min survey was annoying


----------



## EMT707 (May 20, 2016)

Supreme, what area are you out of? I could possibly get you in touch with the hiring coordinator.


----------



## supreme (May 21, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> Supreme, what area are you out of? I could possibly get you in touch with the hiring coordinator.



can you pm me the details please? I'm flexible on moving to different parts of the Bay Area


----------



## NewMedic11b (May 25, 2016)

SeniorFTOSir said:


> Yep. I didn't get the job, my other coworkers got hired the same day of the interview too. Aww well, it was a good experience, I just need to practice interviewing in general.
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone.



How is AMR about reapplying there? I know when I applied for a different AMR division and didn't get it, I had to wait 6 months until I could reapply again. Sutter have something similar?


----------



## EMT707 (May 25, 2016)

I would definitely re apply under the Sutter division. I too applied for several positions previously and did not hear back, and was still selected for this position.


----------



## NewMedic11b (May 25, 2016)

What kind of opportunities are there for medics? I looked online and it looks like they are only hiring EMTs right now.


----------



## EMT707 (May 25, 2016)

Ah, I didn't realize you were a medic. Unfortunately I don't believe the Sutter Division will be utilizing medics as it's mostly just BLS and CCT. 

I'm of course not the official word on that, I'm simply a new hire down at the bottom. Hope this helped.


----------



## NewMedic11b (May 25, 2016)

I'd be down to get hired as an EMT if they allow it haha. Any idea what their 911 is like for the lucky few that get it? Does fire run the show or does AMR hold medical command?


----------



## EMT707 (May 27, 2016)

I'm sure as long as you're legally able to work as an EMT and hold the qualifications you could do that. ha ha. Never really thought about it. It IS in the contract verbiage that we get cycled into 911 before public announcements, so there is that. From what I've seen the line crew's work pretty well with each other. There hasn't been any 'who's in charge' tension. Especially in Contra Costa where they are sporting Contra Costa Fire Ambulances.


----------



## EMT Loris (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm just curious if anybody who has been hired here is liking it so far. I've run in to a couple of crews in the field and they seemed fairly upbeat, but they were definitely very new. How's the equipment, posting and pay? The CCT rigs are definitely nice!(nicer than our poorly layed-out, red, 'fire' rigs lol)


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 11, 2016)

EMT Loris said:


> (nicer than our poorly layed-out, red, 'fire' rigs lol)



Criticizing your current (easily identifiable) employer while asking about a different position is a bold move...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMT Loris (Jul 11, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Criticizing your current (easily identifiable) employer while asking about a different position is a bold move...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see nothing bold about that statement...also a position I'm purely curious about, obviously not one I'm going to pursue.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 11, 2016)

EMT Loris said:


> I see nothing bold about that statement...also a position I'm purely curious about, obviously not one I'm going to pursue.


I dunno. Was just an observation, I suppose. Seems like it would be easy enough to ask about the other position without identifying (and speaking poorly of) your current service. If I were AMR CoCo management and saw this, I'd probably be curious about who EMT Loris is. Probably wouldn't be too tough to figure out since you identified yourself as a recent hire in your first post back in March.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMT Loris (Jul 11, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I dunno. Was just an observation, I suppose. Seems like it would be easy enough to ask about the other position without identifying (and speaking poorly of) your current service. If I were AMR CoCo management and saw this, I'd probably be curious about who EMT Loris is. Probably wouldn't be too tough to figure out since you identified yourself as a recent hire in your first post back in March.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose if they wanted to investigate the 70 emts that were hired for the person bashing their ambulance layout that would be their right. But if we could get back to my original question...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 11, 2016)

EMT Loris said:


> I suppose if they wanted to investigate the 70 emts that were hired for the person bashing their ambulance layout that would be their right. But if we could get back to my original question...


Disregard. I'm sure you're right and will do just fine wherever you're at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayEMTmaybeP (Sep 29, 2017)

Can someone confirm sutter IFT is 12s with no OT after 8? I just read that in the thread and for being union that sounds a bit off. They just opened applications near me and would like to know before I apply. Thx


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 29, 2017)

BayEMTmaybeP said:


> Can someone confirm sutter IFT is 12s with no OT after 8? I just read that in the thread and for being union that sounds a bit off. They just opened applications near me and would like to know before I apply. Thx


Could try calling them and asking. I'm sure they would be more then willing to answer your question.


----------



## wtferick (Sep 29, 2017)

I currently work in a Union where no OT after 8 hours is given. Can't complain about the hourly pay though.


----------



## Specialized (Oct 6, 2017)

BayEMTmaybeP said:


> Can someone confirm sutter IFT is 12s with no OT after 8? I just read that in the thread and for being union that sounds a bit off. They just opened applications near me and would like to know before I apply. Thx



That is correct to my knowledge, however once you hit your 40 hrs/week, anything more is OT. As far as I remember... I work PT so that never happens.


----------



## NewMedic11b (Oct 21, 2017)

Does the IFT Division offer courses like ACLS, PALS, ITLS, etc to their employees? Or can you, as an AMR employee, attend any course offered regardless of which operation you belong to?


----------



## Specialized (Oct 21, 2017)

NewMedic11b said:


> Does the IFT Division offer courses like ACLS, PALS, ITLS, etc to their employees? Or can you, as an AMR employee, attend any course offered regardless of which operation you belong to?



No our division does not offer those classes unfortunately. While it's mainly bls, you can come in and work as an rn for a cct unit or one of the air transport units. Honestly this division is best for new EMTs who want to get their foot in the door. For attending courses I think that falls down to your local AMR location.


----------



## NewMedic11b (Oct 22, 2017)

Good to know, thanks. Do you guys have a pretty high turnover rate/transfers, or do EMTs tend to stick with the IFT for a little while? Reason I ask is because I am debating if I should apply or not. Because if spending 6 or so months there and trying to transfer out would cause problems with staffing and piss off AMR, then I would rather just hold out for a 911 opening and apply for that instead.


----------



## Specialized (Oct 23, 2017)

NewMedic11b said:


> Good to know, thanks. Do you guys have a pretty high turnover rate/transfers, or do EMTs tend to stick with the IFT for a little while? Reason I ask is because I am debating if I should apply or not. Because if spending 6 or so months there and trying to transfer out would cause problems with staffing and piss off AMR, then I would rather just hold out for a 911 opening and apply for that instead.



Initially when this division started up the turnover rate was high. It's relatively stable now. I can't speak for the whole division because I work out of Sonoma. I know Sac, Placer and SF may have openings you can transfer over to after 6 months. The honest answer, it's hard to transfer over. Some of the more experienced EMTs haven't transferred over because 911 operations aren't currently hiring. It's up to you if you wanna put in your 6 months here or not. I'm gonna stick it out here, complete school get my BA then try and transfer over to maybe SF 911. But who knows. Hope this helps.


----------

